# Naruto the war rpg



## narutofirewire (Sep 20, 2008)

In this RPG all it is, is you create a character and enter the war against Orochimaru and Akatsuki! You can be in any village Sand Leaf you name it! You can even start a village by making a petition on this thread if you make one others can sign of approval for a new village! Rules: To make a character you have to copy/paste this
                        ________________________________________
                                Name *my name Shintoe of akatsuki
                                              Village *sand for me*
                         Jutsu *can list anytime as long as not over 3 can learn more!
                                           Side *good or evil*
                The first ones that enter can pick a already named stuff like Sasuke
                                 Must be in war *not all time*
            Finaly you cannot have a cekagenkia already made like Sharingon
                                              Finaly! lol

Story very short sorry I hate typing anyways: The akatsuki attacked Orochimaru, Orochimaru attacked Sand village, Leaf attacks Akatsuki but Sand gets confused by a hypotism that made them kill Leaf! But Leaf survives and they try killing akatsuki when Orochimaru comes in and Sand helps Leaf.


Done!


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 20, 2008)

-______-' don't know if i should call this retarded, seeing as it isn't very....*cough* "good" or call it a complete failure.....


----------



## narutofirewire (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry that was my brother so how do you close a forum that you or someone who went on your account made


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 20, 2008)

ask an admin....


----------

